# Deciduous log cabin?



## jaywash (Oct 21, 2010)

Has anyone built a log cabin from wood other than pine. I live in an area that offers little to no pine trees but a ton of deciduous trees. Are there any positives or negatives other than the straight log length of pine of deciduous? ANy info is helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've heard they can be heavier than pine. Harder to work with. 

People throughout the eastern half of the nation often had to use deciduous trees for their cabins, for lack of pine/evergreens nearby. Like you already mentioned, you'd have a harder time finding long, straight logs.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't have any experience with building them but a thought on getting your logs.

The heaviest wooded area will have the straightest trees/logs. My woods are very thick and therefore have a full canopy. As the trees grow, they shoot straight up looking for sunlight. Trees in a more open area can branch out. I just cut a couple 16" cherry trees. There wasn't a single branch in the bottom 50 feet of the tree.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The pioneers used what was available. Try to use wood that will stand up to the tests of time. If decay will be a problem build the cabin on rock piers/posts or a concrete or stone foundation. Same thing for termites. 

We're fortunate here in that termites are not a threat and the air is dry (as is the climate) so decay isn't as big of a problem either. Many old cabins were built on a couple of larch logs laying n the ground. Interestingly enough, the old homesites that used logs seldom rotted out at ground level. Most met their demise by collapsed roofs from heavy snow loads.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you can also build using short sections of log with upright posts in between , this method allows for the use of logs that can't be used for long log and most of the sections can be raised by hand. Google piece-en-piece (french)


----------



## Daegnus (Nov 12, 2010)

You might be able to find Black Locust in your area, once the wood has cured, its nearly bomb proof. It won't rot, generally has a very tight grain, and takes finishes very well. As was already mentioned, finding them in the middle of a dense forest would be ideal, which may be hard, as they were originally planted to be used for live fence posts and as mile markers/corners in stone fences.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

We have a building about 100 years old which appears to be built out of elm or poplar as they are the only large trees indigenous to here. It is on high ground and set on large stones as a foundation. Seems to need new roofing over the peeled pole rafters and board sheeting about every 30-50 years. 6/12 pitch prevents snow load damage. The walls are built out of logs 8-12" in diameter and there is some squaring/milling that appears to be done with fairly crude instruments. The current chinking is with mortar.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Poplar usually won't carry much mid span load , so the rafters are probably elm


----------

